# First grow



## Sparda (May 22, 2011)

Hey there, I have made a few posts here and there with pictures of my first grow as and when I had to ask a question or something but figured I'd might aswell make a grow journal to keep everything in one place.

A little info on the setup:

600w HPS lighting with carbon filter connected to the outtake fan which  goes directly out of the house, also have an intake fan which again  comes directly from outside of the house (can't see that one in the  picture though) as for dimentions I'm not exactly sure but theres enough  room for 10 plants all together under the light.

A little shelf at the side but in that same room built with just a 50w light above it for the babies/cloans to grow. 

That room is just the babies/vegative/mother room, outside of that room I  have an actual grow tent which is where the flowering will take place  on the 12-12 light cycle when they are ready.

I'm growing in a soiless mix which is mixed with vermiculite and other things. I'm currently using a 4-3-2 mix at 1/4 strength for feeding.

I run at a PH of 5.8 high temp is 78 and low temp gets to 66, humidity averages at 39% 

I currently have 2 plants growing, one is at 4 weeks another is at 2 weeks the plan is to mature those two and then take cuttings of both plants then flower those 2 while the cuttings grow. Once the 2 originals bud try both see which is best and turn the cutting from that plant into the mother plant.

Here are the pictures of the current oldest one at 4 weeks and one of the baby at 2 weeks.

I've noticed the baby seems to be turning a little yellow, any ideas?


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 22, 2011)

Probably lack of N. Bump up the feed a little next time. Looking good though!!


----------



## Locked (May 22, 2011)

Looks hungry....


----------



## Sparda (May 23, 2011)

Alright, thanks for the replies! They have only been getting a feed when the soil is dry because I heard that was the best way to not over water them if they are getting hungry then I'll water them more often and up the dose a little with nutes. 

I'm glad you said it looks good though, I was starting to get a little worried because it's meant to be just a basic "ICE" strain, but it just keeps growing out instead of growing up lol it's turning into a short fatty which looks nothing like the other ICE strain pictures I've looked at. I'm guessing they wasn't ICE seeds though because it looks like a heavy indica strain with the big leaves.


----------



## Mutt (May 23, 2011)

> They have only been getting a feed when the soil is dry because I heard  that was the best way to not over water them if they are getting hungry  then I'll water them more often and up the dose a little with nutes.



leave the watering schedule alone...they look happy except lack of nutes. step up to 1/2 strength.  Key is to make sure the medium doesn't dry out completely. i jst stick my finger in the dirt a little ways. if it feels dry I water. It is also good to substitute a fresh water no nute watering every other fert watering. or every two. Helps the medium leach plant byproducts out and salts from the ferts.


----------



## heal4real (May 23, 2011)

Looks good just give the nutes and like Mutt says give just water every other time or so and don't let soil/medium dry out completely.  Your plants look very nice and that is the only thing I would change.  I have only been growing since last Sept. and once you get the hang of it. You will love growing. 

Have you purchased a book on growing?  I did, kinda helps back up what everyone says. I have the grow bible and it is very much worth it.  

Good Luck


----------



## Sparda (May 23, 2011)

Alright cool, I'll just up the nutes a little then and leave the watering schedule as it is. I'm doing the same thing pretty much with just putting my finger in a little ways and seeing if it was dry.

I did some research a little while back on feeding them nutes every watering or every other watering it seemed kinda 50/50 but I do see the advantages of watering with plain water every other watering so I think I will start doing that now. 

Yeah I have a book, I've got Ed Rosenthal: Easy Gardening which is a pretty decent book tbh. I've also studdied Jorge Cervantes' growing dvd's that guy is awesome lol.

I'm loving growing already, I find it fascinating and the anticipation is always there - can't wait to be able to smoke what I've grown myself haha.


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2011)

That's the best part. Sparda, good luck and green mojo!


----------



## Sparda (May 23, 2011)

Thank you all :woohoo: the help this forum has given me already is very much appreciated! I'm glad that I found this place, you guys are awesome!


----------



## Sparda (May 28, 2011)

Just a quick update, I upped the dosage of nutes given to the plants and they have now turned into a nice color of green rather than the yellow they were turning into.

Also got 12 White Widow seeds the other day which we germinated in a paper towel. 5/12 have germinated so far and they now sit in rockwool cubes waiting to pop up.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 28, 2011)

Looking good :aok:.

You can wash the filter white wrap in the washing machine. It can improve to 50% the extraction.


----------



## woodydude (May 28, 2011)

Lookin good Sparda, glad you got some lush green instead of yellowing.
One thing jumped out at me from your first posting and that was the ph of 5.8, this is more like the ph needed for hydro and is a little low for soil. Ideally you should be in the 6.3 to 6.8 range in soil, check out this thread http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1908 , I find it very useful.
Hope you are doing a gj for the White Widow, I put some WW seeds down yesterday so it will be good to compare my hydro with your soil grows.
Green mojo on its way. W


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 28, 2011)

I wouldn't be using the filter at all until I needed it.  It impedes air flow and makes your fan work harder.  Wait until you actually have smell and need the filter before you connect it.

I would also get the plants a lot closer to the light.  If you can erect some kind of wall to make your space smaller, you can reflect back all those lumens that are being disbursed throughout the room and lost.


----------



## Locked (May 28, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be using the filter at all until I needed it.  It impedes air flow and makes your fan work harder.  Wait until you actually have smell and need the filter before you connect it.
> 
> I would also get the plants a lot closer to the light.  If you can erect some kind of wall to make your space smaller, you can reflect back all those lumens that are being disbursed throughout the room and lost.



:yeahthat:

No smell no filter....


----------



## Sparda (May 28, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> Lookin good Sparda, glad you got some lush green instead of yellowing.
> One thing jumped out at me from your first posting and that was the ph  of 5.8, this is more like the ph needed for hydro and is a little low  for soil. Ideally you should be in the 6.3 to 6.8 range in soil, check  out this thread http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1908 , I find it very useful.
> Hope you are doing a gj for the White Widow, I put some WW seeds down  yesterday so it will be good to compare my hydro with your soil grows.
> Green mojo on its way. W



Thanks! 

Yeah I know I've since stabalized the PH to 6.5 since my irst post. Forgot to mention it in my update I made thismorning. That's cool you just started White Widow too, I was just going to include the White Widow info in this GJ. You making a GJ for yours, will be good to compare them. 




			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be using the filter at all until I  needed it.  It impedes air flow and makes your fan work harder.  Wait  until you actually have smell and need the filter before you connect it.
> 
> I would also get the plants a lot closer to the light.  If you can erect  some kind of wall to make your space smaller, you can reflect back all  those lumens that are being disbursed throughout the room and  lost.



Yeah I'll be disconecting the filter and just use it when they start smelling more. I'll see what I can do about putting a wall up to save the lost lumens. 

The light was closer to the plants, however the leaves seemed to be really dry all the time, I would spray the leaves but then they would be really dry a few mins later again. You still think I should lower the light back down again? I was just worried that it was getting too hot. 


Thanks all for the replies!


----------



## Sparda (Jun 1, 2011)

Pot bound much? Haha.. Both of the bigger ones were the same so they have been transplanted into much bigger pots today, will let them recover from the transplant over night now. Should have checked them sooner to be honest as I'm guessing being root bound has slown its growth process, just one of those things us newbies have to learn I guess.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 1, 2011)

Sparda said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah I know I've since stabalized the PH to 6.5 since my irst post. Forgot to mention it in my update I made thismorning. That's cool you just started White Widow too, I was just going to include the White Widow info in this GJ. You making a GJ for yours, will be good to compare them.
> 
> ...



Do the "hand test".  Put your hand at the top of the plant.  If the heat from the light is uncomfortable on your hand, it will be uncomfortable for your plant also.  There is no benefit to spraying the leaves.


----------



## Locked (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah save the spraying unless you need to fix deficiencies....although giving them a spritz in veg is better then in flower...once you start flowering mold and bud rot become things to watch for. It is why I don't even bother growing in the summer. Humidity where I live in the summer is constantly over 75%...so be careful with any spraying of your plants. Jmo


----------



## Sparda (Jun 2, 2011)

The humidity in that room hasn't been over 50% it tends to average at around 40% which is why I would spray the leaves a little because they would always seem to be really dry, but if that doesn't really do anything then I might aswell just save water and not do hat anymore. 

I've taken a few other pics today since they had all night to recover from the transplant. However I notice that on the bigger plant, the lower leaves are turning yellow again, think that might just be a little stress from the transplant? 

Also, the light has been lowered as you said so it's much closer to the plants now too!


----------



## Sparda (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey all, just thought it was about time I came on here and updated my GJ with a few pics. The yellowing has gone and the two bigger ones will be going into 12/12 on monday, they would have been put in sooner however a few things happend which meant they had to stay in 18/6 for awhile longer than planned. 

Potted a few of the white widow into bigger pots, others are still in the smaller pots for now until the 2 bigger plants go into 12/12 and free up some room.

No problems to report though, everything is going good again! Switched the nutes to a 10-8-6 which has been working a lot better than the old one that was being used. For flowering we will be using a 10-21-20 which seems to be along the right kinda n-p-k that I've been reading for flowering so will see how that goes!

Everythings looking nice and green right now  can't wait to flip the 2 bigger ones into 12/12 and watch them bud up! 

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2011)

Good job  Sparda.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 11, 2011)

:bong2: I wanna watch


----------



## Hick (Jun 11, 2011)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> :bong2: I wanna watch


.......:confused2:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> .......:confused2:


 

lol...... watch as in lurk on your thread Hick.....


----------



## Sparda (Jun 13, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> .......:confused2:




:rofl::rofl:

Here have a :48: you deserve it after that!


----------



## Sparda (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey all, just a quick update with some new pics  

Anyone ever hope for some males? I am lol I need some roooooom! As seen in picture 1, once we get rid of the males though I want to get a roation of 9 going as seen in picture 2. 

Picture 3 is in the flowering tent on 12/12 of the 2 big girls, which are looking big indeed. Wish I could have not let them stay in veg for so long  but it couldn't be helped! 

All is looking good right now though haven't really had any major problems so far so right now I'm very happy with the way things are going


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 18, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> .......:confused2:


 
LMAO is this what you do all day?


----------



## Hick (Jun 18, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> LMAO is this what you do all day?


when I'm not sawing legs off walkers or sticking broomsticks through the spokes of wheelchairs. Yea, this is about it..

Looking great Sparda!


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 18, 2011)

Apparently stealing grandmas shower cap too.....shaaaaammmeeee. lol


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 20, 2011)

Do I see hydroton in your medium?


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

I see perlite......


----------



## Hick (Jun 20, 2011)

AC, did you click the image???... looks like good o' dirt to me..:confused2:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 20, 2011)

The photo of the older ones ( with 2 plants ) . It has hydroton. You should remove it if you have soil. That is only good for bad fungus.


----------



## Hick (Jun 20, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> The photo of the older ones ( with 2 plants ) . It has hydroton. You should remove it if you have soil. That is only good for bad fungus.



:doh:... Did "I" click the image??...  apparently NOT... the right one at least. 
sorry AC.. I was looking @ the youngsters


----------



## Mutt (Jun 20, 2011)

Ones on the right look good to me. If it ain't broke don't fix it. If it's all mixed in with the root ball who cares for this grow, don't risk screwing up the roots.
Plants look happy and healthy...that's really all that matters 
but I agree ditch the hydroton unless your doing hydro or soilless.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> :doh:... Did "I" click the image??...  apparently NOT... the right one at least.
> sorry AC.. I was looking @ the youngsters



LMAO....nor I... :doh:


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 20, 2011)

Its okay guys trust we have all done this plenty o times. Cheers!


----------



## Sparda (Jun 20, 2011)

Heya! Yeah the mix which we first bought came with the hydroton pebbles already mixed into it. It hasn't caused any problems but it was only used in those first two, since then we changed the growing medium and mixed it with perlite which is why the medium is different with the babies. We changed just because we didn't like the look of the hydroton pebbles and figured it could actually block root growth into the soil and you all just confirmed it's best not to use it so thanks!


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking good Sparda.  Here's some GREEN MOJO!!


----------



## Sparda (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks powerplanter :48:


----------



## Sparda (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey all just another quick update with some new pics  the 2 girls in the flowering tent are starting to smell real nice now haha can see them starting to flower now too. Not much has really changed with the babies, so just posting the pics of the 2 girls in the flowering tent!

:48:


----------



## kytsam (Jun 30, 2011)

Looking good sparda!


----------



## Sparda (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks kytsam! 

I'll be taking some more pictures tonight of both the 2 in flowering and the 13 in veg. I haven't seen them for a few days  can't wait to see them.


----------



## Sparda (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey all, just an update with some pics. 

The first pic is of the ones in veg, the ones at the bottom of the pic making everything look messy are going to be put into the flowering tent soon. They have alternating nodes now so will be put into the flowering tent which will free up some room in the vegging room. 

The other pics are of the 2 which have been in the flowering tent for 16 days now and they look to be doing really well


----------



## bho_expertz (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks good :aok:


----------



## Sparda (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks BHO 



All together now  took them all out while the lights were shining to get a picture of them all together! Then a pic of one of the big girls in flowering, then a pic just for a laugh lol I wonder what someone used to do for a living :holysheep:!


----------



## Sparda (Jul 17, 2011)

Just incase people were getting paranoid, no I didn't used to work for the Police lol one of my friends collects that kinda stuff and thought it would have made for a funny picture  

Due to unforseen problems with work all of the babies in veg might have to be taken out into the forest (I live in Nottingham so I have access to Nottingham Forest - plenty of hiding places haha) as things have happend which might cause us to be unable to finish them which makes me sad  as growing outdoors in the UK _can_ work, but as the weather is so lame it makes it kinda hard to do it.

But we are finishing the 2 which are in flowering and I'm still hoping that work picks back up so that we don't have to move the babies. 

So here are some pics of the 2 in flowering @ 5 weeks!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2011)

I am just glad to know someone that can plant Cannabis in Nottingham Forest. Very cool.


----------



## Sparda (Jul 17, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am just glad to know someone that can plant Cannabis in Nottingham Forest. Very cool.



I think it's what Robin Hood would have wanted!

Robin Hood ===>:48:<=== Sheriff of Nottingham

Things could have been so much more peaceful! Lol.


----------



## burner (Jul 17, 2011)

I think it's what Robin Hood would have wanted too lol ...good luck with everything, hope whatever you end up doing it works out


----------



## Sparda (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Burner, I'm still hoping things pick back up but it's not looking very good atm.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey there Sparda those plants are looking very good congrats fella.
T4


----------



## Sparda (Aug 1, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Hey there Sparda those plants are looking very good congrats fella.
> T4



Thanks T4  I'm very happy with them to be honest! A lot of mistakes have been made throughout the grow but it's our first ever attempt so a lot of things have been learned where we can improve for the next time and a lot of things have been learned from this forum. There is such a huge amount of great information from good and experienced people here and I'm very grateful for all the help that this forum has given me. 

Here are a few pics, @ week 7 of flowering, with a few pics using my new toy aswell!


----------



## Roddy (Aug 1, 2011)

Looking good, my friend! Might need a few more weeks...they should really bulk up during this period!!  Gonna make for a very happy harvest, I would bet!


----------



## Sparda (Aug 1, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Looking good, my friend! Might need a few more weeks...they should really bulk up during this period!!  Gonna make for a very happy harvest, I would bet!



Thanks Roddy! Yeah I was thinking 2-3 more weeks myself :woohoo: can't wait!


----------



## Sparda (Aug 8, 2011)

8 weeks of flowering, to celebrate I snipped of one of the smaller buds yesterday to quick dry and see what it's like. I put it in a brown envelope and placed it ontop of my computer until just now  just smoked it and it's a little harsh which is to be expected given the way it's been quick dried but I'm very happy with the high effect :woohoo:


----------



## hollywood52 (Aug 14, 2011)

stay strong man ive seen alot of people *EDIT*up a gooo crop by cuttuin ealry lookin good


----------



## Sparda (Aug 15, 2011)

hollywood52 said:
			
		

> stay strong man ive seen alot of people *EDIT*up a gooo crop by cuttuin ealry lookin good



Yeah we didn't want to rush into it so we left it another week until today which was the 9th week of flowering. 

But now it's done, our first grow is almost finished just got to wait for it to dry now and then cure it. We got quite a bit more than what we were expecting with it being our first ever attempt so were very happy with how it all went. 

Took us quite awhile to harvist it though with it being the first time and all but we sat there and got it all done  

Wet weight came in at 663 grams in total from both of the plants with using a 400w HPS I think next time we're going to step it up to the 600w though. 

Took a few pics to share with you all. 

I very much appreciate all of the help from you guys/girls throughout our first grow, so glad I found this forum hah. 


:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice!  Looks like a great smoke.  There is nothing like your own!


----------



## Sparda (Aug 16, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Nice!  Looks like a great smoke.  There is nothing like your own!



Thanks THG! The buds are all very dense so we're very happy with how it all turned out. Yeah I can't wait till it's dry and I can have that first joint haha :woohoo:


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice job Sparda.  Enjoy bro.


----------



## Sparda (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks PP


----------



## Deathsmile (Aug 18, 2011)

Your grow turned out great man!! I hope i can follow in your Green footsteps :]


----------



## Sparda (Aug 18, 2011)

Deathsmile said:
			
		

> Your grow turned out great man!! I hope i can follow in your Green footsteps :]



Thank you  green mojo to you!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey id get some wire mesh on the fan side of the drying box if your sucking air out otherwise ya may shread ya harvest.
Looking very very good for 1st grow.
Now stop messing get a 600w light and make some hempy buckets and ya on ya way to big harvests.
T4


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 7, 2011)

nice! impressive work my friend u got what it takes lol... what kind of bud was that? the two big plants and how long did u veg those 2 months? close to right? and was it from seed I read u were doing 12 white widow seeds I didn catch the other two... Cant wait to hear how ur bud smokes and I wanna keep watching u grow Good Job Bro


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 7, 2011)

also how much weight did u get dried?  thanks bud


----------



## Sparda (Sep 19, 2011)

I know this is a late reply, sorry for that but I just came to this thread to find something and seen the replies so I'll reply to them now.



			
				Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Hey id get some wire mesh on the fan side of the drying box if your sucking air out otherwise ya may shread ya harvest.
> Looking very very good for 1st grow.
> Now stop messing get a 600w light and make some hempy buckets and ya on ya way to big harvests.
> T4



The box that we used for drying failed to be honest, it smoked great and gave a really nice high but smell and feel wise not so great lol Next time we're just going to hang it in a closet. Thanks mate, I think we did alright to say we were on a pretty tight budget for that first grow and to be honest they went through quite a lot of stress. 

We are going to get a 600w with a cooltube pretty soon, the temp in the tent sometimes reaches upto 90F and thats with just a 400w it doesn't reach that temp very often so it's not too bad but with a 600w I think a cooltube will be needed.




			
				Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> nice! impressive work my friend u got what it  takes lol... what kind of bud was that? the two big plants and how long  did u veg those 2 months? close to right? and was it from seed I read u  were doing 12 white widow seeds I didn catch the other two... Cant wait  to hear how ur bud smokes and I wanna keep watching u grow Good Job  Bro
> 
> also how much weight did u get dried?  thanks bud



Thanks Dr  the strain was 'Ice' and they were vegged for 2 months. They were grown from seeds and were femanized. We decided to go with fem seeds for the first grow so that we didn't have to worry about males and could just use it to learn the process. The smoke is great and has a really nice high but like I said above we kinda messed up the drying stage and the smell/feel of the bud isn't all that great. From both plants we got a little over 5 ounce dry.

As for the White Widow, it was all kinda messed up really to start with. Without going into too much detail we had to move where the grow was taking place due to unforeseen circumstances and because at that time the 2 main plants were already in flowering and the White Widow were only just starting in veg we had nowhere to put them since we didn't want to just put them into a 12/12 cycle and were sadly left in a room and had to have just normal sunlight through a window until we had a place to put them. 

That meant that they became very stretched in the process, however we actually got that problem resolved and now have a box that we built for vegging sitting next to the tent. Since they were so badly stretched and since they were regular seeds only 5 out of the 12 made it which in a way is a good thing even though it was a waste but I wouldn't really want to have more than 5 growing in the tent, there just wouldnt be enough room really. 

I took a few pictures of them, aswell as a clone from each of the 2 Ice plants which are sitting in the vegging box which still needs a little work doing to it. The light in the vegging box is actually closer to the plants than in the picture, the light was just raised a bit while we were doing something in there. 


3/5 have been fimmed because I wanted to have a go at it after reading T4's GJ lol we left 2 of them as normal so we could see the difference.

They are on 6th week of flowering.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Oct 23, 2011)

They are awesome for a 1st grow Sparda for next grow ya wont need a cooltube as its effing freezing this time of year dude.
T4


----------



## Sol (Oct 23, 2011)

For sure, PlanB.  Great harvest i thought you were an old hand at this, great 1st time. With the 400/600 together you should do really well. I'm going to end up with a similar setup. :icon_smile:


----------



## akhockey (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking pretty good. I love some WW. If you can hold out on letting at least one of them go a full 10 weeks...whoa buddy watch out!


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 23, 2011)

Most excellent first grow Sparda -- I just hope mine looks near as nice near the end -- well done!


----------



## Sparda (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you all very much =) much appreciated! 

We did let the WW go all the way they were harvested today which was a little over 10th week of flowering and we got a lot more than what we were expecting lol. 

58.17 ounce wet weight from the 5 plants which I think is pretty good to say that they were badly stressed for the most part of veg and seriously stretched lol. 

Took the two of us like 4 n half hours to do it all from start to finish and they were so damn sticky and smelly haha, fingers are killing me now though. 

What do you guys think about letting them dry in those draws though? Do you think it will be alright or do you think it just won't work?


----------

